
Apple credit cards allegedly giving men 10x the credit limit of women - peteretep
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-50365609
======
Bostonian
I'm sure Apple is not so stupid and sexist as to have business logic that
gives men 10x the credit limit as women, other things being equal. My guess is
that the credit limit depends on the person's reported individual income, so
that if the husband earns more than the wife, which is still true in the
majority of U.S. households, he gets a higher credit limit. If that is the
explanation, I think it's a plausible, non-sexist way of setting a credit
limit, although setting a credit limit based on household income is equally
plausible.

~~~
tomjakubowski
I agree there's probably no bad intent on Apple's part. But there are
anecdotal reports in dhh's twitter thread from husbands saying their higher-
earning wives had much lower credit limits, so the explanation is probably not
so simple.

~~~
frankiechh
Don’t believe everything you read on the Internet.

------
RikNieu
This is concerning, but the examples they gave were all from couples where the
man contributed most of their combined wealth, AFAIK, might that not be the
reason?

Is there an example where the wife contributed most of the combined wealth?
What would their credit allowance balance look like?

Or what would happen if you just remove the gender variable from the
algorithms?

~~~
lilyball
I'm a woman and the income earner in my family. My Apple Card credit limit is
significantly lower than my other cards. Anecdotal, but it certainly doesn't
seem like being the income earner matters.

~~~
kgc
But how does it compare to the credit limit assigned by Apple to a male in
your family?

------
hcbn
This doesn’t seem logical. Women are responsible for a large chuck of house
hold spending... why would a company such as Goldman Sachs want to limit their
ability to spend? The less they spend, the less data they can gather on their
spending habits.

